# Queen catcher clips



## Daniel Y

I have the opportunity to purchase 1000 queen catcher clips. I can offer these to others for a min order of 10 at the cost of about $1.60 each that includes all postage etc. Price at this time is estimate and subject to change if the cost to me changes.

Here is a picture of the type of queen catcher.








I don't need 1000 clips so am looking for others that are interested in them. If I get enough interest I will order them and let anyone that shows interest in this thread know when I have them.

List do far

Members from another group 125 or more
This group 90 or so
Total so far 215
My-smokepole 10
fieldsofnaturalhoney 5 (offer is for a box of 10. I will contact you on this though)
NorthwestQueens 10
mtndewluvr 10
Charlie B 15
bhfury 10
EastSideBuzz 20
bevy's honeybees 10


----------



## My-smokepole

I am in for 10


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

I would be interested in 5 or more depending on the final price


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Metal or plastic?


----------



## BeeCurious

Daniel Y said:


> I don't need 1000 clips


Are you sure? 

Check this out : http://www.demilked.com/

A thousand may not be enough...


----------



## NorthwestQueens

I would be interested in ten if you have any left. What is the approximate shipping cost to get them to zip 98223. Please e-mail to me at [email protected]. Thanks, Mark


----------



## mtndewluvr

I'm in for 10...Lemme know! :0)


----------



## Charlie B

I'll take 15.


----------



## Daniel Y

westernbeekeeper said:


> Metal or plastic?


Plastic.


----------



## Daniel Y

NorthwestQueens said:


> I would be interested in ten if you have any left. What is the approximate shipping cost to get them to zip 98223. Please e-mail to me at [email protected]. Thanks, Mark


Shipping will be Priority flat rate small box for $5.40 I am rolling the cost of pay pal fees into it all and it works out to $16.12 total for 10 clips. $6.12 of that is postage and pay pal fees per order. Orders for more than 10 I will have to figure out. The pay pal fee does not work out the same per clip and the postage will go up.

I am guessing at how many clip will fit in a flat rate box as well. So I hope I can get 10 of them in that box.


----------



## bhfury

I will take 10.


----------



## Riverratbees

Buy a queen muff and use your finders I injured more than anything. Have to be precise and get them in before the close. Use your fingers a lot faster.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Count me in for 20.


----------



## Daniel Y

River Rat, Hard to drop them in a pocket that way though.


----------



## bevy's honeybees

I will take 10.


----------



## Daniel Y

The original post will no longer allow me to edit it. So I cannot add updates.

So far I have 120 clips spoken for from this group and 125 from Beekeepers forums dot com. For a total of 245.

It will take me a while to get them ordered. so set tight.


----------



## dixiebooks

Put me down for 20. -js


----------



## Daniel Y

dixie, I have a list on my computer with everyone's name on it. yours included.

It looks like I will be able to place the order next Thursday or Friday. It takes a few days to get sent to me maybe a week. and then I will be contacting those that posted here with information on how to place an order and make payment.

Pay Pal sorts out the whole username real name confusion. If a payment clears and it has an address with it. the order ships.


----------



## Ross

I can use 10.


----------



## NorthwestQueens

A word or two of *caution *when using multiple catchers at one time. I imagine you will number each catcher. This is obvious. Now the important part. When moving from Nuc to Nuc catching queen do not make the mistake I once made. It takes time to remove every last nurse bee so I just left a few in with the queen. When I looked in the box these few nurse bees had slipped into the neighboring caught queen and were stinging her to death. So the solution is to remove all nurse bees or provide a holding area where the nurse bees cannot slip out and move right into a nearby catcher. Love these catchers--this is the easiest and safest way to move queens I've found.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

I, too, will buy 10 of them from you.

Thanks, 

Jeffrey


----------



## Haraga

I will take 20


----------



## Rye

If I am not to late I would like to get on the list for ten also!


----------



## efaure

Me too. I would like to be put down for 10 if not to late...


----------



## wareagle1776

I would like to be put on the list also...thanks


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Dan,
Drop 10 my way as well.
Thanks


----------



## Mbeck

I'll take 10


----------



## Daniel Y

Everyone up to Mbeck has been added to the list.
I was told that the Chinese New Year may interfere with this order. That will delay shipment until February 16th if that is so. In a nut shell this is a busy time of year because many people are aware of the problem with the New Year so their shipping department is behind on getting orders out.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Dan~
Ship 10 clips my way as well!

Thanks for sharing!

Rusty


----------



## naturaledge

I will take ten Thank you


----------



## Daniel Y

I am closing in on half of the clips having been reserved. Rusty Hills Farm, and naturaledge have both been added to the list.


----------



## Tdog1973

I will do 10 if possible.


----------



## oblib

I'll also take 10


----------



## Daniel Y

I have this offer running on two different groups. One of the problems with that is I tend to forget what I have posted where and when. I don't really have time to search the entire thread to see if I posted updates. So if I get redundant I apologize now.

Tdog and oblib you are both on the list.

Recent info is that the Chinese new year will interfere with this order. I am not expecting to get this order until mid February. The problem is in the shipping department. Most people that deal with China are aware of the bottle neck there holiday causes and try to get order through before it happens. this causes a huge problem for there shipping departments. sort of like Christmas does here in the US.

Anyway even if I pay for the order today they do not think they could get it shipped until after their new year. This is not anything weird. I have dealt with this every year I have been doing this. I transferred the money to my pay pal account and am waiting for pay pal to show it in my balance. that takes a few days. Good news is I did the transfer a few days ago so I should have the money where I need it any moment.

So that is how things set at the moment. So everyone keep fingers crossed and with a little luck you will all have nice new queen clips when you get out to play with the bees in the spring. Besides if I get them to you to soon you will just stash them away and have forgotten what you did with them when you need them anyway. I get more reorders that way.


----------



## waspslayer

Is there still time to put me down for 10?

Living the dream!


----------



## Daniel Y

Payment was sent mid morning yesterday. I was reminded again that the Holiday will delay shipping. 
I will let you all know when the clips arrive. Don't expect it until the latter half of Feb at best.


----------



## NGAnderson

Dan,
Could you put me down for 10?
Thanks,

Garrett


----------



## Daniel Y

With NGAnderson above I am right at half the clips spoken for and several people saying they may up their order depending on how many clips fit in a box. My best guess is that possibly 2/3rds of these clips will be reserved before I even get them.


----------



## Penzi

Daniel Y said:


> With NGAnderson above I am right at half the clips spoken for and several people saying they may up their order depending on how many clips fit in a box. My best guess is that possibly 2/3rds of these clips will be reserved before I even get them.


Dan

New member here Can you put me down for 10

Penzi


----------



## Daniel Y

Penzi, you are on the list.

As of this morning 690 out of 1000 clips are spoken for. At that rate by tomorrow at this time they could be gone.

I can make a second order if there is enough demand after this one is complete. the only way I can order more than 1000 in this order is if people pay in advance. I am trying to avoid that.


----------



## Daniel Y

As of this post there are only 110 clips remaining. IF there are still people out there that are interested and the number goes over 1000. I will see what I can do to accommodate you. Anything more than the 1000 pc order I will have to collect pre payment for. I have all the money I could come up with tied up in this already.


----------



## MAB52

Hi Daniel,
If still available I will take 10.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Widdy

I'll take 20 if there are any available and I can pay Paypal as a gift so there will not be any fees.

Thanks

David


----------



## Daniel Y

Mike and David, You are both on the list.
There are only about 50 of these remaining so I will not be taking any more requests for them. I need to leave room for any defective clips in the shipment etc.

I don't know if I posted it here or on the other group. But I don't do the pay pal gift route. It results in all the money I collect having to be claimed on my taxes. Pay Pal reports to the IRS if you have more than a certain amount of money sent to you each year. One of the biggest buys I did resulted in over $45,000 passing through my account.

I may be switching to another payment method that is lower cost though. I have to get it checked out. Pay pal when it is payment for goods makes sure I get things like shipping address. it confirms those addresses it also confirms the payment. It gives both the buyer and the seller protection. It allows me to make refunds with no fees or hassles. It confirms to you I printed the postage for your package etc.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Any sign of our clips yet, Daniel?



Rusty


----------



## Daniel Y

No, and there shouldn't be. I was told from the get go to not expect them to ship until after Feb. 16th. And that is the date that the factories get started back up. they will have a back log of orders to fill from the holiday break. Just how far down the line our order is I don't know.
So the actual date it ships could be even later. I will ask for an update tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Thanks for the update!

Rusty


----------



## Greg Lowe

If you have still have some available, I'd like 10.


----------



## Daniel Y

Greg, I will put you on the list with no guarantees. if someone else backs out or I don't have clips left over after making up the current orders I will let you know. I am making a future list of people interested to see if it is worth making a second order at a future time.

Update as of now. Our order has been combined with a larger one for Australia and will be produced with that order. What that did is bumped us up the list by quite a ways. The date they are expected to be ready for now is March 8th. Now that the Holiday is over they actually have the production run scheduled. As long as nothing prevents them from staying on schedule this date will be far more reliable. Keep in mind this is a factory and to stay on schedule they have to have no breakdowns. no labor shortages (not everyone has returned from holiday) and no larger orders that get pushed in front of ours. So changes can and often will happen.


----------



## Cub

I'll take 10 if someone backs out.


----------



## Daniel Y

Good excuse to make an update. Shipping date is now pushed back to the end of the month and still they are saying it may be even later. Delays in shipping are not uncommon but I will say this is the longest delay I have seen from China. I have had much longer ones from India.

In all this company is failing in almost every regard. There first estimated delivery date was Feb,. 14th. It is now past March 14th and all indications say it may not be until April 14th that I can expect to see them. This is pushing a quarter of a year turn around. not at all what I am looking for in a supplier. I am looking for more like 30 days at most.


----------



## oblib

I'm just glad you didn't collect any money up front. Not that I'm worried about you, I just don't want to read posts from 1000 people about how you are ripping us off even though less than 100 are buying:lookout::lpf:


----------



## snl

Don't catch her with a clip, just place the queen marking tube over her on the comb. She'll crawl up a bit ..enough that you can use the soft plunger to push her up against the net. No problem if you get an attendant or two, they'll move enough that you can get to the queen to mark her. 

Lot easier than chasing her on the comb with a clip.....


----------



## Daniel Y

Oblib, I have managed a buy that included well over $25,000 of other peoples money, had 8 months of delay and not one accusation I was ripping anyone off. Of course I had established my reputation in that group also. I will say it got stressful at times but it all ended well.

I am a stand up guy but have yet to be able to demonstrate it here. lets hope I never have to to that degree. The story is what it is. I am not writing it just translating it. However this ends is in the hands of the suppliers.

I am glad i did not take pre payment though. It helps keep the stress on me down. It is one thing to risk my money. It is a whole different thing when it is everyone elses.

My main concern is how this looks to the group. this is the first time I have tried this here and it is somewhat important to make a good showing. At the same time it is also important to let people get a realistic idea of what this takes.

I sent them an e-ail saying they need to ship the order or refund my money by the end of the week.


----------



## sqkcrk

Daniel Y said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase 1000 queen catcher clips. I can offer these to others for a min order of 10 at the cost of about $1.60 each that includes all postage etc. Price at this time is estimate and subject to change if the cost to me changes.
> 
> Here is a picture of the type of queen catcher.
> View attachment 3878
> 
> 
> I don't need 1000 clips so am looking for others that are interested in them. If I get enough interest I will order them and let anyone that shows interest in this thread know when I have them.
> 
> List do far
> 
> Members from another group 125 or more
> This group 90 or so
> Total so far 215
> My-smokepole 10
> fieldsofnaturalhoney 5 (offer is for a box of 10. I will contact you on this though)
> NorthwestQueens 10
> mtndewluvr 10
> Charlie B 15
> bhfury 10
> EastSideBuzz 20
> bevy's honeybees 10


Why is this in the General Beekeeping Forum and not in the For Sale Forum? Just curious.

Apparently some folks like these devices. Why would one need more than two?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

Because they are specific to queen breeding? Plus he hasn't actually got them "in hand" to sell (which is I believe one of the requirements of the For Sale Forum). He's still waiting for them to ship.

Because they break and are not that easy (or cheap) to replace? (Look how long it is taking to get this batch!)



Rusty


----------



## bevy's honeybees

sqkcrk said:


> Apparently some folks like these devices. Why would one need more than two?


I misplace them all the time. They usually show up at a time I don't need them. I have 2 right now, one I can tell you where it is. Also, to share with other beekeepers, like my mentor. I plan to give away around 5 of them.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

You'd be surprised how many queens you can have in one swarm.

Daniel... is this the co. you ordered them from?
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/11866624/Beekeeping_Tool_Clip_Queen_Catcher.html

10 days shipping time

10000 units built per week


----------



## Daniel Y

Mr. Beeman. No that is not the company. But I have looked at several and gotten quotes form many of them before settling on the once I did order from. This name does not sound familiar but I woudl not say I didn't contact them. I just don't remember that name. Alibaba is one of the places I use to find sources of products. not always the best. they are sort of the Finger Hut of the system. You make one contact on there and you get 5 spam e-mails a day of Alibaba trying to "Help" you find products that match your interests. To be fair they do offer some protections in regard to making purchases though.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

K..... I understand your frustration regarding this whole deal. We are ALL a bit frustrated. lol Swarm season is in full swing for some southerners, while we northerners have another month or so.
I, for one, did not order queen clips through my usual supplier. I'm pretty patient though. You'll come through.


----------



## mmmooretx

I will take 10 if your back out list gets to me. I can do PayPal too. Thanks.


----------



## My-smokepole

Any word on shipment


----------



## Daniel Y

Sorry to say folks but this purchase fell apart. I received a refund rather than a package. I am in the process of looking for another supplier. Right now I am buried in work. I have 4 separate projects around the house ranging form fence building to bathroom remodels. I just built 9 new med supers last night and will start the frames for them on Monday. I am out of town for the weekend and if that is not enough it is the start of a busy period at work with commencement happening on May 18th. the next month at work is about getting every nook and cranny on campus in polished condition.

So it may be a while before I get back with any news. I just wanted to let all of you know this order is not going to happen.

This company was a general importer/exporter. I will be looking for a beekeeping supplier specifically next time. This is a first for me. I have had deals have problems before but never one that got cancelled.


----------



## dixiebooks

bummer. will you keep the list in case you can come up with another deal later? -js


----------



## Daniel Y

Well, Hmm. I got a reply to my impossible terms. I was actually a bit surprised. The e-mail said they where looking at meeting my terms of shipping this order once they do have clips at no cost. So we will see.

Until then I am keeping the list and once I have located clips I will be in contact. I have no question that some will have lost interest after this much time but I also am confident that any extra clips will still sell. I have had a fairly steady stream of requests since posting this and was already seeing a need to place a second order. Eventually the demand will die down and hopefully I can just have these on hand to mail as requests come up. Makes everything Lot smoother that way. In the mean time it is a lot of work to get to that point. Sometimes more than it really should take. I will be shocked if they actually follow through on this offer to ship the clips at their cost though. But I am also shocked they even offered to try and meet it.


----------



## BeeCurious

> The e-mail said they where looking at meeting my terms of shipping this order once they do have clips at no cost.


I think they just told you to take a hike... 

.
"clips at no cost", Ask if they produce any other items at zero cost.


----------



## greg zechman

folks..i have dealt with overseas suppliers myself..ican tell you that this happens every once in a while...daniel is a great person who tries to do his best for the customers...daniel kudos to you
thanks...greg


----------



## dixiebooks

I'm still in. If it doesn't work out, then no loss. If it does and there are others who backed out, I'll add another 10 to my order. -js


----------



## hillbeelly

Daniel, if it does come through and there are surplus, im in for thirty.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett

Count me in for 10 if it ever works out


----------

